

Seattle: 'Riskiest' cybercrime city  - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/seattle_tops_list_of_cybercrime.html

======
rdj
Source report:
[http://www.symantec.com/about/news/release/article.jsp?prid=...](http://www.symantec.com/about/news/release/article.jsp?prid=20100322_01)

